# Looking for help



## NoobScare (Jul 18, 2015)

I recently acquired a scifi movie prop silicone mask. I am trying to find out if I can make a mask with this mold but don't know where to find the info. The inside you can see all the detail of a nice mask and the outside is plain.


----------

